# signing up



## twistdbsk (4 Feb 2003)

how do i go about singing up with out my grade 10.


----------



## BestOfTheBest (4 Feb 2003)

well what grade are you in now?


----------



## logistik (4 Feb 2003)

I suggest if you are in school, to stay in school. ?


----------



## onecat (4 Feb 2003)

Okay I have two questions to ask you, reg or reserves?  If you going reserves then that‘s cool, but stay in  school.  Dropping out is never the answer.  The army is hard work and you need at least 12 grade in anything in life. The reality is that if you can‘t make though high school, what makes you think you can do the army.

Personally I think the Forces should change the rules so you need grade to get in.  Even most factories, require that you have at least graduated from high school.

I‘m not trying to dump on you, but highs chool in important.


----------



## Greeny (4 Feb 2003)

why is high school so important. you can just go back and get it whenever you want.


----------



## ninty9 (4 Feb 2003)

Are you kidding me?  Don‘t be an idiot.

Do you really think that after being out of school for X number of years you‘ll want to go back?  I doubt it.

Finish school first, then think about what you want to do.


----------



## 311 (4 Feb 2003)

Just do what I did. Join reserves, finish high school then go into regular forces.


----------



## Michael OLeary (4 Feb 2003)

That is true, you can always go back and get it later. After you realize that without it you‘re not getting the employment opportunities you want. After realizing that you‘ve been passed over once again for someone with a diploma. When you‘ve been away from the classroom for a few years and the idea of going back to something you‘d convinced yourself you hated and didn‘t really need is slowly forced into the realm of acknowledgement of its importance. Then, when you‘re ready to regret ever leaving high school to flip burgers or take some other dead-end job, you can go back, or seek an equivalency. When you‘re sitting in class thinking "I can always drop out and join the Army" remember that soldiers spend more time in classrooms during training than on live fire ranges. They are trained in increasingly complex skills that demand intelligence, attention and memorization of theoretical and practical knowledge sets. And you can fail any military course for poor classroom and study habits as readily as for skill related deficiencies. The Army‘s not a place to escape school, it‘s a place where failing to learn well can kill you and others.

Doing well in school is always worth the perceived pain of doing so.

Mike


----------



## onecat (4 Feb 2003)

Have you looked at what‘s out there for people with only a high school diploma?  You really need more than that, to get the jobs that will pay for a house, a family, a car.  Think about it, school is 6 hours a day with weekends off and its really social, you might hate it; but I bet you‘ll hate that dead end job with 8 hours + and weekends more.

Its your choice, you do what you want.  The military is a great place to be, but it can wait two years; and you‘ll get a better choice of positions.  Just think about it.  Going back when your 24, with kids.....  that sure won‘t be fun when everyone else is 17.


----------



## SpinDoc (5 Feb 2003)

And let‘s not forget the CFAT -- the Canadian Forces Aptitude Test.  People actually fail the test and get refused by the CF; that or you are only allowed to enter a very limited choice of military occupations.  The CF actually wants people who can do math and communicate well in English to join the infantry or other combat arms trades.

Some people join the CF to become a cook because they want to, but others become cooks because they don‘t do well on the CFAT and didn‘t get much of a choice.  (Although being a GOOD military cook, worthy of creating first-class fit-for-the-minister-of-defence meals, isn‘t a walk in the park...)


----------



## kurokaze (5 Feb 2003)

mmm.. I love cooking.. I may even decide to
become a cook later on.. and there‘s still a fair
amount of math in being a cook.. weights and
measurements and all.. 

And gage, honestly wait until the you finish
grade 10.  Suffer now if you have to, but 
reap the rewards later.


----------



## NormR (5 Feb 2003)

Hey Gage... sorry to say this but as you have read from all of these folks here.. 
School is important.. even in the military.. 
If you are interested in the military that much and you want to join up... Great, but as suggested... the best advice is join the Reserves.... 
Finish school, grade 12 is your goal and have fun doing the military stuff on a partime basis. That way at least you can get some pay and finish school. It will also give you a chance to see if the Army life is for you. Not all of us have joined, some of us can only support due to medical etc. and support we do through the cadet program etc. but we all/most have our grade 12. Its needed. Grade 12 and the OSSG Diploma (Ont.) are needed to get just about anywhere else and same goes for the military. So whatever you do , get your Grade 12, finish High school...


----------



## NMPeters (6 Feb 2003)

To answer your question directly, you cannot enrol into the CF without your grade 10.


----------



## DnA (8 Feb 2003)

if you have a certain amount of grade 10 credits you can join up

an also

I joined the army rsv as a cook


----------



## Jungle (8 Feb 2003)

Well, I don‘t wanna piss in anybody‘s cornflakes, but it is possible to join the RegF without a high school diploma and have an interesting career. 20 years ago, I left school with a partially completed grade 12 to join the Army. I could have chosen any trade I wanted according to the test results, but I went Infantry ‘cause that‘s what I wanted. Now I didn‘t miss any "employment opportunities" and was not bypassed by anyone... actually, I made WO in 16 years. Now last year, I decided to go back to school on weeknights to get my high school diploma. So I finally graduated 20 years later. And to top it all off, I was much more motivated and enjoyed it more. BUT... think about it... times have changed, so if it is possible for you to finish high school now, do it.


----------



## Illucigen (13 Feb 2003)

Not to step on any bodies toes, but the world was a different place 20 years ago. 

COuld someone do what you did again? Sure. But not likely. And what Im sensing here is just a lack of commitment, and hope that running around with a gun and getting paid for it will be a better deal than sitting in class. Which it could be, I suppose, but if the kid doesnt want to be in class, he isnt going to like the training in the forces, OR the commitment.

The forces want to see that you put in your time. Grade 10 isnt really all that much time, btw. Also, If you expect to fit in with the rest of the private recruits on your basic, Id suggest more than grade 10 education.


----------



## stivic923 (25 Feb 2003)

Highshool are the best years of your life,.

I remember when i was in gr.10.. i hated the place. Gr.11 wasnt all that much better, and i still didint know what i wanted to be when i finished school. gr.12 came, awesome times. lots of socializing.
you know, 2 years down the road u might be kicking yourself in the butt for joining the army. i think that you should stay and finish highschool, because then if you dont want to join the CF, then at least u have what is needed to go off to college.

MikeRogers


----------

